# Looking for Lyle McDonalds Ketogenic Diet book online



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where this can be downloaded from for free. I have tried googling it but with no luck, all the sites i found want money :cursing:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/75467237/Lyle_McDonald_-_The_Ketogenic_Diet.pdf

Don't know what you were searching but my search gave me a No 1 ranking for it. But I'm just clever when it comes to finding stuff online, have any fetishes that interest you LOL


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

im quite clever too....or so my mother always told me

i was on that page earlier but the [email protected]$%&s want 6 buck to become a member to download


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

my bad, i tried it a few more times and eventually it let me do it as a free user


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

NakedGuy said:


> my bad, i tried it a few more times and eventually it let me do it as a free user


DOH!


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Got it, read a lot of it lastnight, very interesting stuff. A lot more complex than I thought.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

keto diets seperate the men from the boys IMO


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Lyles keto diet?

Oh the one Dave palumbo re hashed and passed off as he;s own...


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

i wouldnt know much about that but its a good read, pretty intense reading though.

sometimes determination is all that stands between winning and losing


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

b4kun09 said:


> keto diets seperate the men from the boys IMO


I found it to be **** easy... loved them refeeds  lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

is Lyle related to Ronald??


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

husband


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> husband


you don't like lyle much:whistling: :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

dudz said:


> I found it to be **** easy... loved them refeeds  lol


X2

I've tried all sorts of diets for cutting bf, and CKD is by far the easiest one to do.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

why??

It was a joke. I have all he's stuff mate


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/75467237/Lyle_McDonald_-_The_Ketogenic_Diet.pdf


Nice!

:beer:


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

aye they are brothers and business partners......one makes you fat, the other sells books to make you thin....good combo


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Lyles keto diet?
> 
> Oh the one Dave palumbo re hashed and passed off as he;s own...


Neither of them originated the diet. It has been around for many decades.

J


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Neither of them originated the diet. It has been around for many decades.
> 
> J


True! It's surprising that Dan Duchaine doesn't get much credit for CKD after compiling the book Body Opus on the subject. Sure this was before Maurio Di Pisquale's Anabolic Diet, and Lyle's Ketogenic Diet. Dan's book also covers PEDs and Supps quite well in his book.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

i cant get it keeps saying try later and i do

laptops guna be in pieces if i try again arggggggggggh!


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

PM me your email and I will send you it as a pdf file, its less than a mb so shouldnt be a problem to receive


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Rambo55 said:


> why??
> 
> It was a joke. I have all he's stuff mate


in what sense? his site and books seem very level headed well researched to me

I hear so many people make crap claims all the time and dont back it up but his stuff is well referenced and well put together


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Glen,

It what sense? what the hell you on about??????

Someone asked if ronald and lyle where related..... I replied with "it's his husband"

they said " you dont like lyle"

then i replied with the above.....

So what has your post got anything to do with what i posted mate?


----------

